# DNA75C Screen Replacement



## Rude Rudi (5/7/18)

Hi

I am looking for someone who can replace a DNA75C screen on my Therion 75c in the Joburg area.
The device works perfectly - just need to replace the screen, which got a 'ding'.


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/7/18)

@Throat Punch do you perhaps have a contact?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

